

Building a Process for Growth Experiments - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/building-process-growth-experiments/

======
codercraig
As growth continues to evolve from its hacker-roots into a full-blown
profession, there is one thing that will always stay constant.

Growth is experiment-driven marketing.

I got a great look into how big companies are building growth teams in one of
my episodes of SaaSquatch Radio when I was talking with Brian Balfour, VP of
Growth at HubSpot.

We went over the importance of building a growth team and how to create a
place for structured and process-driven growth. He’s had previous talks and
articles that go in-depth on how he applies the scientific method to their
growth initiatives.

